# Baked raccoon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Baked Raccoon*

*Ingredients:*
1 medium - raccoon
4 tbsp - salt
4 tbsp - black pepper
1 medium - onion
4 - carrots
2 gallons - water
1 - Granny Smith apple
1 pint - Wild Turkey whiskey
1 - 12" long pine bough

*Directions:*
> Put live raccoon in a 55 gallon drum with some potatoes, sweet corn, berries, and apples.
> Feed raccoon for about 2 weeks.
> Shoot **** behind the ear with a .22 short, remove feet, tail and entrails, but not the head.
> In a pot big enough to cover the raccoon add water, onion, carrots, and the pine bough and bring to a boil
> Scald the **** in the hot water for 5 minutes
> Scrape hair off of scalded **** with a horse brush or Mason jar lid
> Preheat oven to 325°
> Rub **** liberally with salt and pepper
> In a roasting pan mix 1 cup of water with 2 cups of Wild Turkey Whiskey 
> Put apple in ****'s mouth
> Cook, covered, in oven for 2 hours
> Remove cover and brown for 30 minutes

*Comments:*
Very unique!! Well worth the effort!!

Serve with sweet potatoes and corn bread.

Feeds 2 from Evingston or 200 to 300 from Salt Lake City.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> *Baked Raccoon*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 medium - raccoon
> ...


I thought you were going to say through away the raccoon and eat the board. _/O :_O=:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it would be, "drink the whiskey, then eat the raccoon."


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry goob that sounds very bad! Too greasy for me, plus I have a higher respect for mason jar lids.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Sorry goob that sounds very bad! Too greasy for me, plus I have a higher respect for mason jar lids.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, there is no other way to put this. There is something SERIOUSLY WRONG with you brother. Something really, seriously wrong. Wow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Goob, there is no other way to put this. There is something SERIOUSLY WRONG with you brother. Something really, seriously wrong. Wow.


Yeah, yeah, you may be right. What am I thinking?

I have to apologize, I left out the important fact that one must remove the scent glands (kernels) from a **** before baking. They can be found in the armpits and up on the small of back. If the **** is fatty the glands can be hard to locate. I recommend putting your nose down on the animal and sniffing around to find those nasty kernels.

Bon appetit!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob....you sure that sauerkraut didn't ferment a little too long :shock:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have eaten squirrels and eat rabbits on a fairly regular basis.I don't think **** would be much different and couldn't be to far from the german shepherd or monkey I have eaten. If Goob cooks I would give it a try.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The raccoon recipe is a poor attempt at humor leading up to the punchline "Feeds 2 from Evingston or 200 to 300 from Salt Lake City."

There's some reminiscing on my part also. My dad baked a ****, complete with an apple in it's mouth, one Thanksgiving.


Everyone knows that raccoon is best cut in pieces, trimmed of all fat and scent glands, then parboiled in salted water with baking soda added, some carrots and onions too. The water should be changed a couple of times. After cooking the meat is taken from the bones and made into BBQ for sandwiches. 

Every Midwestern wild game feed has BBQ'd ****....and BBQ'd beaver, BBQ'd ground hog, BBQ'd muskrat, and so on. If the truth was known, much of the meat is freezer burnt whitetail deer. Considering the amount of alcohol consumed at any Midwestern ******* wild game feed, no one would know the difference....or care.

Try to use a young ****. One that's been hanging around a sweet corn field or a grainery is the best.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Would this be best with a white or red wine. :O--O:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Would this be best with a white or red wine. :O--O:


red :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here ya go...... http://www.czimers.com/smallgame.html

Make sure to check out their Large Game selections.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, yeah from Illinois. We liked variety back home. Out here it's just meat and potatoes, McDonalds and PizzaHut. 

The pipeline company I worked for had crews in Lockport and Joliet. Our 42" Chicago Loop line went close to their place on Wolf Road. Those guys had a big set up on a farm and raised game animals and birds. The high-rollers would go out there and buy an elk or big deer and get their pictures taken with the dead animal. Nothing like having your pic taken with a big bull elk with hickory trees in the background!!

They use to have a resturant too....served African game animals. Their line is 10 times bigger than it was last I checked them. I see they have snapping turtle now. Most states have restrictions on turtle harvests these days, like 6 to 10 a day. I wonder where they get their turtles from? There was always good money in turtles and they were easy to catch, hard to clean. I use to sell turtle to the bars and clubs. 

There's a similar game meat company out of Denver but I can't remeber the name of it.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm gullible. :? I know this post is in humor, but I "eat what I shoot", including marmots, porcs. etc. and they ain't bad.  I know I'm weird but, -------, I don't know why a **** should be that bad? Had anyone actually cooked one. I'm currently trapping live rats to get rid of em, anyone eaten any? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am serious about the *****. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Ok, I'm gullible. :? I know this post is in humor, but I "eat what I shoot", including marmots, porcs. etc. and they ain't bad.  I know I'm weird but, -------, I don't know why a **** should be that bad? Had anyone actually cooked one. I'm currently trapping live rats to get rid of em, anyone eaten any? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am serious about the *****. :shock:


Young ***** are OK.

Never done rock chucks, but have eaten a few groundhogs, their eastern cousin.

What kind of rats do you have? Muskrats? or Norway rats? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I haven't eaten muskrat since I quit drinking.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well , I'm serious!!!! Would really like some non humor constructive feed back on eating em. After reading all the posts, this old man is having trouble distinguishing humor from facts. I have an opportunity to acquire some and being the adventure some type, willing to try anything out of the ordinary , I'm still in the dark. Maybe that's where I belong.  Remember, I have absolutely no sense of smell and that could well have a bearing on why I'm willing to try all sorts of stuff.  Yeah, I know, I'm just weird, but --------------?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK Leaky, here ya go:

I thought there was a thread on eating raccoon; must have been on the old site.

The first key to eating a **** is location, location, location. A November **** that’s been living on frogs and crawfish pulled out of the bottom of the ditch is not too good. A young **** hanging around a sweet corn field in August or early September is not too bad. ***** taken pre-hibernation around agricultural areas are full of fat. And it goes without saying to avoid raccoons living in or around garbage or refuse. 

The second thing that makes a **** edible is how you prepare it of course. Take a small **** and dress it out like a rabbit. Cut it into 4 leg and 2 back pieces. Remove all the fat. When you think you’ve picked off all the fat, remove the fat again. Make sure the scent glands from the armpit and the small of the back were removed along with the fat. The glands are pea-sized, kinda dark yellow.

I like to parboil **** in a gallon or so of water with some baking soda, salt, pepper, and some carrots. Let it all simmer for an hour or so and then drain and rinse the meat off. This helps melt away most of the remaining fat and knocks much of the gamey flavor down. 

Bring another pot of clean salted water to boil and simmer the meat a little longer. Add some salt and pepper, onions and carrots if you want. Drain and rinse again. Throw away the carrots and onions. The meat should be just sticking to the bones if you are going to prepare an oven dish. If you want BBQ ****, cook it until the meat falls off the bones.

**** meat is really red; looks like bear meat. And like bear meat, make sure the **** is well done to avoid parasites. 

There are many **** recipes out there, just do a Google search. No Midwestern wild game feed is without several raccoon entrees; raccoon pie, baked raccoon, roast raccoon, raccoon chili…and there’s always my favorite; BBQ raccoon on a bun. The ******** always had sweet potatoes and a little brown sugar with their ****.

The last **** I had was a young one living “high off the hog” in a local grain silo, maybe 5 or 6 years ago. It was made into BBQ. Although not the worst thing I have ever eaten, one **** every couple of years would be enough for me. 



Note that opossum, muskrat, groundhog, armadillo, beaver, nutria….ah… some other critters, are basically prepared the same way.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks bud.


----------

